# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  MAXX the Robot,  GigaMaxx, Tampa, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - gigamaxx.com

facebook.com/maxxtherobot

----------


## Airicist

MAXX the Robot Dancing at Muscat Grand Mall

Published on Mar 3, 2013




> MAXX the Robot Dancing at Muscat Grand Mall...

----------

